# Anyone work for Arnold Clark Sales?



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm considering getting a good deal, is there someone that works there that could help broker a good deal? 

You don't ask you don't get!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have friends that work in the sales side, is it new or second hand


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Oh I don't know yet! I am too indecisive. Just thought I'd throw it out there incase. I wanted a Leon FR but no decent ones on there within my budget!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

buying off the shark , are you fecking mental.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd rather steal one than buy one from arnold shark!


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Good deal and arnold clark in the same sentence?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

book, and cover in the same sentence!

Spoony, drop me a PM, i'll see if my dad can sort something out for you mate


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I got about 2.5k off my edition 30 insaying that I have known my mate for about 25 years. Very sound car, where is the seat dealer ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The seat dealer is linwood I think. It was either that or I was looking at the 1 series diesel.

I don't that Arnold is bad for buying cars but I'd never get work done there. Just need to find that perfect car first. 

Thanks Jordan will do that.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Find a good one and NEVER take it back.

How about a Honda? My ex works for Phoenix.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Find a good one and NEVER take it back.
> 
> How about a Honda? My ex works for Phoenix.


Hows tricks Dougster?

I think I've settled on the FR or 1 Series Diesel. Would love a 3 series but just not got the moola. I'm not a big Honda fan me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally i would search the country for the right spec colour of FR or 1 series.

Be prepared to travel lucky our Vrs wasnt to far from us in Dumfries but had the right spec we wanted.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Personally i would search the country for the right spec colour of FR or 1 series.
> 
> Be prepared to travel lucky our Vrs wasnt to far from us in Dumfries but had the right spec we wanted.


I will do! hopefully get some time to do so.

I'm unsure about BMWs to be fair due to running/maintaining costs. Then again I was considering the MK6 Golf

I'm just picky maybe.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I will do! hopefully get some time to do so.
> 
> I'm unsure about BMWs to be fair due to running/maintaining costs. Then again I was considering the MK6 Golf
> 
> I'm just picky maybe.


Nothing wrong with being picky mate.

Mind the BMW will be slightly expensive to repair against an FR and if its the Diesel FR also mind about the sodding DPF issues  unless you get a Common Rail version in which case all is fine :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I got over four grand off my Octavia vRS from www.drivethedeal.com

Picked it up from the franchised dealer in West London and had a great experience and would happily recommend them FWIW. Hope you get a deal sorted :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Spoony said:


> I will do! hopefully get some time to do so.
> 
> I'm unsure about BMWs to be fair due to running/maintaining costs. Then again I was considering the MK6 Golf
> 
> I'm just picky maybe.


I would ditch the mk6 golf idea if its the gti. Ive got the mk5 and had a mk6 courtesy car. Bit tighter being new but that was it. Its not the same car at all, everything from the cloth/leather to the knobs are cheaper.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Spoony how about a CL500 AMG.

Suit's you sir!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i used to work in sales at AC that was what made me set up on my own :wall: i could not have another boss if they were like the £$"$"!"$ there!!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

My neice just got a Clio from AC, unfortuately they tried their usual tricks, not serviced as they had claimed etc etc, needless to say it went back with a list of "To Do's" timing belt, brake fluid etc etc they tried to pull a fast one on my neice and big sister IMO

John


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Traveling down south is defo the way to go if you want a bargain. I managed to save over £5000 between my trade in and price on my Disco when I bought from a dealer in Lincoln as opposed to the robbing Bams in Taggarts/Shields! 

They even had it delivered to me with a full tank of Juice as well!

Have had a few bad experiences with the shark. Ended up chapping on his door as he stays in the next village from me when I was 18! saying that though if you get a good spec car at the right price! as everyone says, Just dont take it back for servicing and dont buy into any of their service plans or warranties.


----------



## donald7803 (May 13, 2011)

*Arnold Shark sales*

Pal, don't do it. I bought a 207 from Sighthill and it run like a dog and cost me tooo much money to get sorted. they gave me a big discount so I should have realised. Thinking I was smart I went to trade it in at Seafield branch. The sales guy offered me pennies for my car but said he'd get a big discount on the Clio I was being offered to compensate. When I said no the sales manager came out and gave me abuse for wasting there time.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll pop in at some point when bored of a lunchtime and waste some more of their time for you


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's a cash buy on a new car then www.drivethedeal.com is your friend.

If it's a new finance deal I would suggest www.broker4cars.com.

That'll give you a good guide to work from.

For used cars it's about doing your research but most branches will be priced similar. Playing Phoenix against AC down at Linwood is always good fun and can yield excellent results for used cars. Bear in mind all the AC dealerships share your details so playing one off against the other doesn't always work. They're likely to be on the phone to each other screwing you over. Remember the extras such as GAP insurance £180+, up-front servicing £350+ for 3 years, extra warranties...

Finding a friend of a friend can be a good idea but bear in mind it allows them to have the upper hand as a 'trusted advisor' so it's not always the best way to get the best deal. Don't be scared to try hard and walk away from a deal. They might phone you once you've left the dealership. Even if they don't imagine this...

After walking away from a deal at AC Linwood you call them on your mobile from outside a Phoenix showroom and say "I really liked that xyz car and wanted to do a deal but I've found another abc car which ticks the boxes across the road. I'm willing to come back and sign on the line if you'll move on the price. If not I'll do a deal right here with Mr Phoenix". It works suprisingly well.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought the wife a 10 month old Corsa from AC in Stafford - one of their huge places. It's absolutely mint. We've had it for 18 months now and it's been brilliant. It had covered 11000 miles and was half the new price. 

Their aftersales service is crap though.....It goes to our local Vauxhall dealer for servicing not AC. 

I used to know a Salesman for AC but it was someone I had sacked from a previous company so he would've been no help lol


----------



## donald7803 (May 13, 2011)

*Arnold Clark warning*

I met an ex-Arnold Shark salesman last weekend at a BBQ. He told me that when he worked at Seafield Edinburgh he was told to stand in front of any damage on cars so the customer doesnt see it. When a customer complains the routine is they are told they must have done the damage and their warrantly is invalid. He also said the general manager is a nut-job who doesn't let the staff walk on the carpets!!


----------

